# Greetings...



## Bro. Andrew (Jun 25, 2011)

I've just found this site. Pleased to be with you. I may not post very much, but I will have some news to pass on later today about an exciting Masonic event happening out my way in mid-August.


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## KFerguson84 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bro. Andrew, I recently had the pleasure of reading Observing The Craft. It's about time somebody wrote a book about the return to basic Masonic practices and, my favorite part, the huge importance of Blue Lodge Freemasonry many brothers tend to forget about in this age of Appendant Bodies and side orders. I also love your suggestion of returning the Chamber of Reflection to common practice. Applause to you, Brother.

Kyle Ferguson, FGCR


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome!  I am thankful both for the book you have written and for your lodge Alexandria-Washington Lodge No. 22.  One of the best experiences I had visiting lodges while I was traveling was to DC constantly for my job.  Had a warm welcome and was even able to witness all three degrees.

Welcome again!

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bro. Andrew (Jun 30, 2011)

KFerguson84 said:


> Bro. Andrew, I recently had the pleasure of reading Observing The Craft. It's about time somebody wrote a book about the return to basic Masonic practices and, my favorite part, the huge importance of Blue Lodge Freemasonry many brothers tend to forget about in this age of Appendant Bodies and side orders. I also love your suggestion of returning the Chamber of Reflection to common practice. Applause to you, Brother.
> 
> Kyle Ferguson, FGCR


  Thank you for your kind words, Bro. Kyle. As you liked what I had to say, may I recommend that you consider attending the MRF Symposium this August in Alexandria? We'd love to have you join us! This is the place to meet other brothers who feel the same way about the pursuit of quality in the Craft.

http://aw22.org/mrf


----------



## Bro. Andrew (Jun 30, 2011)

Bro_Vick said:


> Welcome!  I am thankful both for the book you have written and for your lodge Alexandria-Washington Lodge No. 22.  One of the best experiences I had visiting lodges while I was traveling was to DC constantly for my job.  Had a warm welcome and was even able to witness all three degrees.
> 
> Welcome again!
> 
> ...



Bro. Vick, come join us any time. It was a pleasure having you with us. As I mentioned to Bro. Kyle, you might also be interested in this conference we're having in August. 

S&F,
Andrew


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy this great site and network!


----------



## KFerguson84 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bro. Andrew said:
			
		

> Thank you for your kind words, Bro. Kyle. As you liked what I had to say, may I recommend that you consider attending the MRF Symposium this August in Alexandria? We'd love to have you join us! This is the place to meet other brothers who feel the same way about the pursuit of quality in the Craft.
> 
> http://aw22.org/mrf



Bro. Andrew, 
I am going to try and make it. If I can take a half day that Friday, I will more than likely make it. I was actually at the GW Memorial a few weeks ago. What a beautiful Masonic building. I would love to make a visit to a Stated or Called meeting of AW22 sometime as well to witness degree work, meet brothers, etc. I am looking to petition for plural membership and would love to get down there prior to submitting my petition to get acquainted with the brethren. Thank you for your invite to the symposium!

Kyle Ferguson, FGCR


----------



## KFerguson84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Great news! I will be attending the symposium! Registered for event and hotel reservations complete. Looking forward to it!

Kyle Ferguson, FGCR


----------

